# NachTÂ´s account has been hacked.



## Lt_Havoc (Dec 3, 2006)

Well, at this very moment, NachTÂ´s FA account has been hacked and all of his stuff got delted. He was also not able to reset the password while somone chged his mail. So, I took the insative and report this hack here now and hope that the mods could take a look into all this. 

I hope that this is a isolated incedent and not a threat for all of us, so I would say the admins and mods should take action ASAP.


----------



## Screaming Organism (Dec 3, 2006)

Yes, I am concerned about this as well.


----------



## Damaratus (Dec 3, 2006)

I am currently trying to contact NachT to help him with his situation.


----------



## yak (Dec 3, 2006)

We are aware and are working on it. Currently i can't say much more then that.


----------



## Lt_Havoc (Dec 3, 2006)

Well, is the art from NachT on the bakcup sever, so he dosent need to upload everything all over again? I hope so, otherwise this whole thing is really fucked up. Wasnt there a problemn with hacking on the past FA sites? I hope there is no security leak, otherwise a lot of people might be in danger, I mean, if they can delted NachTÂ´s stuff, they can do it witany other artist on the site too and that concerns me a lot.


----------



## Shira (Dec 3, 2006)

Damaratus said:
			
		

> I am currently trying to contact NachT to help him with his situation.



So far, you've just provided a standard form response that indicated you hadn't even read the entire journal post. Asking someone to check their registered e-mail account when they've already said they have tried repeatedly and haven't received anything is not terribly helpful. Sorry, but I am quite frustrated that every user-related issue I've ever seen gets a single pre-formulated response and never actually gets dealt with.


----------



## dave hyena (Dec 3, 2006)

Shira said:
			
		

> but I am quite frustrated that every user-related issue I've ever seen gets a single pre-formulated response and never actually gets dealt with.



Prepared responses that are customised to suit the situation are pretty much essential, since this is a site with over 25,000 users and there must be hundreds of issues that come up every week. 

It would drastically slow down the site if everytime a situation came up, the admins had to type up a new response every time. And it's just common sense, esp. since the same issues may sometimes crop up time and time again. (I'm not saying this issue is one of those however).

As for user-related issues never getting dealt with, that's just not true. As I've seen it, sometimes they take time to get to since more important issues may crop up (I'm not saying this issue is unimportant however) or the staff have their real life. But they get dealt with in the end.

Yak has already said that the staff are aware of it, and working on it anyway so something is and will be done.


----------



## Damaratus (Dec 3, 2006)

Shira said:
			
		

> Damaratus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And if I didn't say anything people would be wondering if anyone had at all responded in the first place.

I did in fact get in touch with NachT and we're working on fixing things as best as possible.

Because of how NachT stated things in his journal it was obvious that they could still check their email from that account.  They were not getting a response from the password change because that's not how the system works, nor were they going about this the right way.  I talked with him both on FA and on their email and ironed things out, including helping them create a new password so that their account wouldn't be hijacked.

Please, in the future don't jump to your own conclusions about a situation before things become resolved.


----------



## lolcox (Dec 3, 2006)

Shira said:
			
		

> So far, you've just provided a standard form response that indicated you hadn't even read the entire journal post. Asking someone to check their registered e-mail account when they've already said they have tried repeatedly and haven't received anything is not terribly helpful. Sorry, but I am quite frustrated that every user-related issue I've ever seen gets a single pre-formulated response and never actually gets dealt with.



Shut up, and learn a damn thing or two about customer service, kid.
Oh yeah, "I've contacted ~fluffybunny about her supposed SEX CHANGE ROR ROR ROR!", "I've contacted ~yiffycuntflakes about ORAL SEX PICS".

In short: The form answer means "Someone's working on it. Thank you, drive through. The process and results are not for you to know, thus keep your nose to yourself."

Damaratus didn't have to tell you jack shit, tbh, unless you happen to be NachT masquerading under another name.



			
				Damaratus said:
			
		

> Please, in the future don't jump to your own conclusions about a situation before things become resolved.



You're too nice. I'd have brandished the UNIX Manual without finishing reading that dude's sentence.


----------



## blackdragoon (Dec 3, 2006)

while i do agree with you about shira lolcox i must point out that in all the time i've known damaratus i have never seen him loose his cool over anything. he pretty much keeps a level head at all times and that is why he was polite in his response to shira. cuz he's always like that.

and as for shira i will say that he is indeed just shira not nachT masquerading under another name. how do i know? cuz shira lives in my town. and yes he too is always like that....annoying isn't it?


----------



## STrRedWolf (Dec 4, 2006)

lolcox said:
			
		

> Shira said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We sysadmins have a saying about robo-replies:  "Dave Null's on it... OH NO!  HIS MAILBOX IS FULL!!!"

The gist is this:  We caught some spam, ether comming from your server or pointing to it as the cause of the spam.  Your roboreply gives us no confidence that you'll actually do it.  You see, AOL tried that trick and did nothing until we banned AOL from emailing everyone, making them wake up and actually do something.  They're still doing the roboreplies, but the spam got cut *way* down -- by redirecting all mail outbound from their dialup to their servers at the router level.

The deal is simple.  We don't mind the roboreplies if something is done.  However, we've already been burned multiple times from folks that don't do anything.  We're _extreemly_ skeptical of any ISP that roboresponds, and we're not too fond of anyone who pulls an AOL.

So, learn a bit more about customer service:  If your prospective customers start saying to others "This is a bad company, and here's the proof!" then you ether better get your act together, or you'll be meeting Mr. Chapter 11 Lawyer because noone will want to buy from you.

If you want to reply to this properly, meet me over on Usenet's News.admin.net-abuse.email with your killfiling/scoring newsreader.  Don't try DejaGoogle, too many kooks spoiled the service.


----------



## Lt_Havoc (Dec 4, 2006)

This is a website, not an ISP, so you compare 2 diffrent things with each other and also, thigs are done, expect you have proof that nothing is done.


----------



## Lt_Havoc (Dec 7, 2006)

Well, any update on this`? Could everything be sloved or is all gone? Hope that the security issue/problem could be fixed and NachTÂ´s gallery be restored and all.


----------

